# Surf waders?



## jimj100 (Dec 1, 2012)

My hodgman waders r keeping out about 87% of water right now... So, may be time for a new pair. Simms r great, everyone loves them, but i m not so sure about the wade fishing I do. I'm talking about wading to the bar to cast, and coming back in. A lot of squatting and kneeling to unhook fish and prep bait. This will stress the seams. A lot more than wading flats. I have seen posts from folks saying that their simms got leaks due to climbing in and out of boat without ladder, due to stressing the seams.

Should I get cheap waders because I will have to replace them anyway in a couple seasons? Or will a good, expensive pair last a long time, and make it worth it? Recs? I am 6'3" , 200. Thanks jim


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

Waders are very dangerous in the surf

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Solodaddio (Mar 22, 2014)

dbarham said:


> Waders are very dangerous in the surf
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


Yup


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 14, 2005)

White River from Bass pro. They last around two years and cost around &50. Get yourself a pair of super large work boots from Wal-Mart. They cost $20.


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

Solodaddio said:


> Yup


But so is Vibrio. It is a two edged sword.


----------



## jimj100 (Dec 1, 2012)

fishing in the surf, shark fishing, all of these activities carry inherent risk that can be managed. I am well aware of the dangers of surf fishing, with and without waders. I do this a ton and i have a lot of experience. Managing risk means different things to different people, and I do what I am comfortable with and what experience tells me i can handle. but i appreciate the concern, and i will remain careful.


----------



## matagordamudskipper (Feb 18, 2006)

Wading in mud is dangerous


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

I carry 2 sets of waders to the surf in the winter. Neoprene for when its freezing cold and breathable for when its just a little chilly. I get the cheapest ones I can find so if I mess them up I'm not out anything. This is the 5th year with my cheep hodgeman neoprene boot foot waders and they haven't got a leak yet. This is the second year on my Magellan breathable waders that I got on clearance for $20.88 and I haven't had any problems with them either. Because I fish mostly clay banks in the surf in the winter I probably slip and fall in the water wearing waders more than anyone in Texas and I've never came close to getting into trouble. I do where a belt around the top of my waders to keep them from filling with water when I fall and I always bring a extra set of clothes to change into.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 14, 2005)

I forgot to mention that the waders I mentioned are breathable and you can wear what you need underneath. Sometimes I'm in longjons under my jeans and sometimes just in my underware! I will let you guess. :ac550:


----------



## jimj100 (Dec 1, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> I forgot to mention that the waders I mentioned are breathable and you can wear what you need underneath. Sometimes I'm in longjons under my jeans and sometimes just in my underware! I will let you guess. :ac550:


as long as you are not going commando under there....


----------



## matagordamudskipper (Feb 18, 2006)

You ain't lived until you've caught sharks naked on the summer moon lit sand.


----------



## SurfRunner (May 22, 2004)

I wear a wetsuit instead of waders in the surf. You can swim in a wet suit if you need to.


----------



## waltmeda (Jul 9, 2013)

Yeah, I've debated buying a wetsuit but my fat butt in a wet suit may cause a scene for other beachgoers. For now, I'm gonna stick to my $40 cheapo pair of Academy bought waders and a pair of my old work boots. Like Oscar, with jeans and long johns in the winter.


----------



## jimj100 (Dec 1, 2012)

Well, I am not gonna buy simms or orvis. Maybe frogg toggs , and also just buy any deep discounted ones I run across. Being dry is gonna feel weird !!


----------



## waltmeda (Jul 9, 2013)

I've read quite a few posts debating on what type of waders to buy. Based on that, I've learned that you only get 2-3 years from a pair. The people that buy the expensive ones send them in when they sprout a leak and the company repairs them for free. I am too impatient to go through all that. My waders take a good beating throughout the year. When they leak, I throw them in the nearest trash can and go buy another cheap pair. As already mentioned in this post, some people take good care of them and get a few more years than average. The way I see it is I can buy 6 pairs of junky waders for the price they pay for one good pair.


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

waltmeda said:


> I've read quite a few posts debating on what type of waders to buy. Based on that, I've learned that you only get 2-3 years from a pair. The people that buy the expensive ones send them in when they sprout a leak and the company repairs them for free. I am too impatient to go through all that. My waders take a good beating throughout the year. When they leak, I throw them in the nearest trash can and go buy another cheap pair. As already mentioned in this post, some people take good care of them and get a few more years than average. The way I see it is I can buy 6 pairs of junky waders for the price they pay for one good pair.


Pretty much what my experience has been. You can patch the leaks with shoe goo and get another season out of a leaking pair.


----------



## SolarScreenGuy (Aug 15, 2005)

fishingcacher said:


> Pretty much what my experience has been. You can patch the leaks with shoe goo and get another season out of a leaking pair.


I've never been able to patch a pair of waders successfully. Next time I will try this "shoe goo" you mentioned. Thanks for the tip. BTW- where do you get this product?
www.solarscreenguys.com


----------



## bigfost (Oct 11, 2004)

dbarham said:


> Waders are very dangerous in the surf


I always laugh when I see these comments. :headknock


----------



## Solodaddio (Mar 22, 2014)

bigfost said:


> I always laugh when I see these comments. :headknock


What's so funny? To someone who's inexperienced with the high and low tides and all three bars you don't wear them on just any occasion. Have you ever witnessed someone getting sucked out to sea and helpless, nothing's funny. I wear waders in the surf but never visit the third bar, only summer time I visit the third bar WITHOUT waders. Colder months It's unnecessary to venture that far, go to the end of the second bar and launch a cast if you want bait past the third bar. Rough days, big waves you don't want water inside your waders. Make sure to tighten your the straps as much as possible so they're up high and not sagging.


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

Yeah not so funny I have stepped in more than one hole near the MOB

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

You could also wear a life jacket but if the waders fill with water a knife to cut them out would be advisable.


----------



## matagordamudskipper (Feb 18, 2006)

Don't worry bigfost I lol'd too. But different folks different strokes I feel comfortable and collective just about anywhere. I can think of a few places not so much Mecca for one.


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

SolarScreenGuy said:


> I've never been able to patch a pair of waders successfully. Next time I will try this "shoe goo" you mentioned. Thanks for the tip. BTW- where do you get this product?
> www.solarscreenguys.com


The hardest part is finding the holes. I filled the waders with water and then used a spray bottle of soapy water to find the holes. I don't remember where I bought my ShoeGoo. It isn't really hard to find. I think the Sport Authority sells it. It is used a lot by tennis players on the front of their shoes as they tend to drag one of their feet when serving.


----------



## sharkinaggie (Jan 21, 2008)

Jim,

Magellan makes a cheap pair of light weight waders that are perfect for the surf. You need to purchase boots for them but I have a cheap pair of zip up booties that work well. If you want something for cold weather, get some neoprene's with the built in boot. Regardless of which kind of wader you decide to go with, take the shoe goo and apply it to the seems that run the inner leg and crouch area. These are the seems that rub when you walk and the goo with protect them. If you were exclusively wading, I would say go with the Simms but for the surf, I think you would be wasting your money. However, Simms does have a life time warranty and its my understanding that they will fix any problem you have with the waders for about the cost of shipping. 

-SA


----------



## Steelersfan (May 21, 2004)

What a bunch of sissies....if you are just wading out to chunk out and then back to the beach...go without. Man up.
First time I met Jolly Roger at the beach, it was November, I think, water temp. low 60's. Being the dumb yankee I was at the time, I was out there in my swim trunks....they graciously let me borrow their yak to run out lines too...

TJ and Karen and buckeye and his wife back on the beach, all bundled up in down coats and waders and what not....they thought I was nuts. good times, good times....

And that comment about Oscar and what is/isn't under the waders, he does fish past the barricades! Oh my....


----------



## matagordamudskipper (Feb 18, 2006)

I've done it. Surfed 58-60 degree water few years back no wet suit. It was cold. Difference is excersise. I prefer waders at night after I've ate dinner and put fresh clothes on. Waking up at 3am for a freaking bullred the water feels extra icy cold. Sometimes they stay on the hook till morning, never had one die in the winter in me.


----------



## bigfost (Oct 11, 2004)

Solodaddio said:


> What's so funny? To someone who's inexperienced with the high and low tides and all three bars you don't wear them on just any occasion. Have you ever witnessed someone getting sucked out to sea and helpless, nothing's funny. I wear waders in the surf but never visit the third bar, only summer time I visit the third bar WITHOUT waders. Colder months It's unnecessary to venture that far, go to the end of the second bar and launch a cast if you want bait past the third bar. Rough days, big waves you don't want water inside your waders. Make sure to tighten your the straps as much as possible so they're up high and not sagging.


Do a little basic research and you'll find tests proving waders won't fill with water because the water pressure forces them next to your body. Neoprene waders will actually help you float. If you wear a basic wading belt on top of the waders, and maybe a wading jacket on top of that, you shouldn't get a drop inside them.

I used waders for years with no problems whatsoever.


----------



## Solodaddio (Mar 22, 2014)

bigfost said:


> Do a little basic research and you'll find tests proving waders won't fill with water because the water pressure forces them next to your body. Neoprene waders will actually help you float. If you wear a basic wading belt on top of the waders, and maybe a wading jacket on top of that, you shouldn't get a drop inside them.
> 
> I used waders for years with no problems whatsoever.


Experience overrides whatever research your referring to! Surf is different from the bay. I'd rather be in breathables than neoprenes if in a bad situation. Breathables you can take off quicker, neoprenes cling on to you and still have the capability of accepting water inside. Being aware of your surroundings is key.


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

Solodaddio said:


> Experience overrides whatever research your referring to! Surf is different from the bay. I'd rather be in breathables than neoprenes if in a bad situation. Breathables you can take off quicker, neoprenes cling on to you and still have the capability of accepting water inside. Being aware of your surroundings is key.


This^^.


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

Trout ain't in the surf when it's cold so I am safe anyhow! ! . 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## 535 (May 23, 2004)

If neoprene's fill up it makes you float like a bobber. Done it


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 14, 2005)

Steelersfan said:


> And that comment about Oscar and what is/isn't under the waders, he does fish past the barricades! Oh my....


LOL! :rotfl:

You have been down there too.

Good to hear from you.


----------



## skinnywaterfishin (Jul 1, 2015)

waltmeda said:


> I've read quite a few posts debating on what type of waders to buy. Based on that, I've learned that you only get 2-3 years from a pair. The people that buy the expensive ones send them in when they sprout a leak and the company repairs them for free. I am too impatient to go through all that. My waders take a good beating throughout the year. When they leak, I throw them in the nearest trash can and go buy another cheap pair. As already mentioned in this post, some people take good care of them and get a few more years than average. The way I see it is I can buy 6 pairs of junky waders for the price they pay for one good pair.


Simms or Patagonia Rio Gallegos.

you'll get far more than 2-3 years from either.


----------



## jimj100 (Dec 1, 2012)

skinnywaterfishin said:


> Simms or Patagonia Rio Gallegos.
> 
> you'll get far more than 2-3 years from either.


are you talking bay fishing, or specifically on the beach? beach is a different environment.


----------



## skinnywaterfishin (Jul 1, 2015)

jimj100 said:


> are you talking bay fishing, or specifically on the beach? beach is a different environment.


I'm talking all environments...whether it's on the rivers out west, sliding on your butt down a rock mountain, getting in and out of a drift boat, wade fishing on a stock tank, wade fishing in a river, bay fishing in and out of a bay boat, wade fishing in salt, fishing from a skiff, wade fishing in the surf or any other wading application one might do.

Same applies to hunting in above waders in all applications.


----------



## jimj100 (Dec 1, 2012)

skinnywaterfishin said:


> I'm talking all environments...whether it's on the rivers out west, sliding on your butt down a rock mountain, getting in and out of a drift boat, wade fishing on a stock tank, wade fishing in a river, bay fishing in and out of a bay boat, wade fishing in salt, fishing from a skiff, wade fishing in the surf or any other wading application one might do.
> 
> Same applies to hunting in above waders in all applications.


If you have tested these waders in all these conditions, and often enough in each condition to wear them out in that specific condition (ie, more than a trip or two to the beach and labeling them good for beach fishing), then you are doing more fishing than me!! As waltmeda said, he has seen plenty of reports of the high dollar ones not lasting long enough to warrant the 8 fold difference in price. I don't doubt you and others have had exceptional luck with the nice ones. but Waltmeda, Oscar, and sharkchum got a lot of hours on the beach doing the same type of fishing i do. So... i did go with a cheap pair again. I will revisit the topic in a couple years when these are leakin! THanks for all the input! jim


----------



## crw91383 (Nov 21, 2008)

X2 Simms, Patagonia and also Orvis Silversonic, and Redington. all fairly expensive but very very good quality and warranty.


----------



## Shark_Reeler (Aug 16, 2014)

bigfost said:


> I always laugh when I see these comments. :headknock


Me too. If you can't figure out your limitations wading in the surf, you have no business being out there.


----------



## Shark_Reeler (Aug 16, 2014)

matagordamudskipper said:


> I've done it. Surfed 58-60 degree water few years back no wet suit. It was cold. Difference is excersise. I prefer waders at night after I've ate dinner and put fresh clothes on. Waking up at 3am for a freaking bullred the water feels extra icy cold. Sometimes they stay on the hook till morning, never had one die in the winter in me.


Agree and you havn't lived till you've dumped the kayak on a rogue wave 400yds out in 55deg water wearing shorts and a t-shirt sharkfishing solo and had to make a deep water re-entry. The bait I dropped got me a 7' sandbar tho. That's shark fishing!


----------



## waltmeda (Jul 9, 2013)

Shark_Reeler said:


> Agree and you havn't lived till you've dumped the kayak on a rogue wave 400yds out in 55deg water wearing shorts and a t-shirt sharkfishing solo and had to make a deep water re-entry. The bait I dropped got me a 7' sandbar tho. That's shark fishing!


Haha. I did this last January at PINS. The water was so cold that it felt like a million needles sticking me. I caught nothing for my efforts. However, in August, I dumped the kayak in the second cut in washing machine conditions and a wave brought the kayak smashing back into me and broke out my front tooth. I must have been smiling when it happened because it just broke my tooth. My lips were unharmed. The waves didn't look that bad from the beach.

PS - I am only half as ugly in real life. It is my favorite pic of my fishing adventures this past year though. hahaha.


----------



## Shark_Reeler (Aug 16, 2014)

Ouch! That had to smart a little. LOL


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

That's a pretty clean break. Arrgh Matty!


----------



## matagordamudskipper (Feb 18, 2006)

That's the only thing that worry me when I take a spill in the kayak, losing teeth or getting knocked out. I'll always put hands over head and stay under water an extra several seconds. Learned to do this after losing it on a kneeboard, surfboard, and wake skate.


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

matagordamudskipper said:


> That's the only thing that worry me when I take a spill in the kayak, losing teeth or getting knocked out. I'll always put hands over head and stay under water an extra several seconds. Learned to do this after losing it on a kneeboard, surfboard, and wake skate.


I guess you could wear a mouth guard.


----------



## matagordamudskipper (Feb 18, 2006)

fishingcacher said:


> I guess you could wear a mouth guard.


Now that's an idea!...but not a good one..er practical one.


----------



## JBuck132 (Feb 9, 2014)

I didn't read the whole thread but if your worried about sims leaking. Just send them back if they do. They take care of there customers. At least my experience. Been wearing the same pair for four years.

Good luck


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jimj100 (Dec 1, 2012)

*To update...*

Last year I ended up buying Frog Toggs Hellbender Microfiber Breathable Stockingfoot Wader, Large, New Sage for $108 from amazon. I wore last season and all of this season (all these 80 degree days, won't need waders much longer!) and I will say I am pretty happy. First off, no leaks after 2 seasons. These have no zipper to leak. reinforced knees that help when i'm kneeling to un hook fish, cut up bait, etc. Hopefully i'll get a few more seasons, but so far, so good. I am very happy i followed advice and went low on price. Jim J


----------



## OlRob65 (Jul 5, 2014)

SolarScreenGuy said:


> I've never been able to patch a pair of waders successfully. Next time I will try this "shoe goo" you mentioned. Thanks for the tip. BTW- where do you get this product?
> www.solarscreenguys.com


I had the same lack of success sealing waders until I pushed all in. I got the goop from Tackle Town in Rockport and sealed both sides of the seam, I intentionally used the whole dang tube of goop and it worked. The goop isn't called goop, but I can't remember the name. It is specifically for sealing waders.


----------

